# Seeding your vivs with springtails



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

Good Morning, 

I am acquiring some young pumilio and thumbnails and keep hearing of people seeding their vivs with springtails and I am trying to get to the bottom of what that means?

Are you putting a bowl of charcoal in the tank and feeding the springtails in that as you would a culture of them?

Are you just letting them roam the tank in hopes they survive and don't disappear?

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

Meant as a clean up crew so Ya just toss those bad boys in and your frogs will eat some of them just make sure there is leaf litter for refuge for the springtails so they all don't get eaten good luck


----------



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

I use Isos for the clean up but was told to use the springs for food. Good to know I can just toss them in and they will survive.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

It's just meant as an addition of springs to start a population of micro fauna in new viv. Isos work well for this too and baby isos are a great food for the frogs you mentioned. Their rate of reproduction is a bit slow for a main food source I think. 

That said an addition of some springs is a good idea. If you get a culture it's not hard to float a bunch of them into your viv. That's right, they float. After you pour away almost all of the water you can add a pinch of yeast to the culture and feed from it again in a week or two.

I still like melos as a main food source with springs used as a treat or supplement for all but the youngest frogs I keep. 

GL with them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Some of us feed our in-tank populations of microfauna, too. This can push your microfauna population to better numbers, either before your frogs are added, or at any time down the road. You can tuck an inch piece of apple, banana, squash, etc, deep down into your leaf litter and/or substrate, to feed your microfauna. Get it down out of site of the frogs, or instead you create a feeding station, which your frogs will enjoy, but it will likely not be adding to your microfauna population.
You've obviously seen mention of springtails. Isopods are another good feeder/cleaner crew, to consider adding to your microfauna.


----------



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks Guys, 

Yeah I am making about 25 cultures of flies a week right now to keep up with my frogs. I am about done with a few tanks so before frogs are added I'll give the microfauna a week or two to get settled in. 

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

25 cultures a week should feed a *huge* number of frogs; what did you get yourself into? How many frogs did you pick up?? Not judging, but trying to maybe help cut down on your work load if you're making excess cultures.


----------



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

I have well over 100 frogs/frogets


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Also not trying to judge, but how does one own well over 100 frogs, yet is asking all sorts of beginner questions/threads on the very basics of the hobby? Did you just recently acquire a vast number of frogs? I would have imagined that with that number of animals, one would be well versed and experienced in the hobby by now. Seems a little backwards to me lol


----------



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

Not trying to judge yet casting judgment. but I am backwards?

There is nothing wrong with someone picking the brains of fellow froggers despite the number of frogs one may own. There are 100's of ways of doing and accomplishing the same thing especially when it comes to building tanks. 

Like any other frogger should be able to support, one learns something new with every tank build despite how many years they have been building. of course unless you presume to be perfect!

Thanks again for all your feedback accomplishing exactly why I started this thread and hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

There is a difference in casting judgement vs. trying to ascertain where you are coming from in regards to all your recent posts. I can't judge you without knowing the facts! 

I'm not judging you by any means, but I found it odd that someone who has that many frogs is asking questions on very basic husbandry ideas. The whole point of these forums is people picking other peoples' brains for advice and ideas. It just seemed odd (to me) that many of your questions were indicative of a beginner, when in fact you have a very large number of frogs already.

Typically, you read in the Beginner Discussion about someone brand new to the hobby asking questions on basic husbandry and keeping the animals _before_ they acquire any, in hopes of getting the basics down first - then getting the animals. Generally, questions like "what kind of lighting should i get", "what is seeding with springtails", and "will my frogs drown in a water feature, also with a baby turtle" are asked by people without frogs, trying to get info on how to build their tank before getting the frogs.

Regardless of how much experience you have, the questions being asked seemed to be from someone without much. But then you mentioned you have a huge number of frogs already - which usually only people with a lot of experience would have. That's what I thought seemed backwards... or at least confusing. 

Rather than judge you and call you out on anything, I'd much rather find out where you are coming from and see how to best help answer questions. Your original question was quickly answered earlier in this post, but reading on about your number of frogs, I was thrown for loop is all. I think anyone posting answers on these boards are mostly concerned for the animals' well being. If all your 100+ frogs are doing great, then kudos to you and great job! I doubt I could care for that many right now.


----------



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

Well thank you for your clarification on the intent behind the incorrect word usage from your earlier post.

All of my frogs are doing great. I am getting clutch after clutch and all are surviving. 

It is not up to you to question why someone asks questions nor do I see it as any of your responsibility to do anything other than answer ones questions being asked within this forum if you so see the need to say anything at all. Caring for the frogs well being in the hobby is admirable so maybe just giving your feedback on the questions being asked and sharing your experiences rather than questioning why someone is asking would have been a better approach.

I will end this conversation for god with this message as it is not what this forum is for and I will not continue to explain myself. 

I care very much for my animals and treat them as such. I ask that you please continue to give feedback and share your experiences about the questions being asked and not the motive nor reasoning behind asking them.

Thanks again!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

HBD said:


> Well thank you for your clarification on the intent behind the incorrect word usage from your earlier post.


I didn't use any incorrect wording in my earlier post, just for the record.

It seems even more odd now the defensiveness you're showing and refusal to answer any questions. Apparently I've struck some nerve with you, which was never my intent. However, my confusion regarding the lack of certain "basic" concepts from one with such a large collection remains. All I was hoping for was some enlightenment on your situation, which of course, is yours to keep from us. Best of luck with all those frogs - I mean that in all honesty and good will. I imagine you have your hands quite full, so I sincerely hope you get all your questions answered both now and in the future.


----------



## HBD (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank You Josh.

My questions were meant to serve as nothing more than sparking conversation with others not to express my novice abilities pursuant of other ways to do and accomplish the "beginner" practices of vivarium care.

I appreciate very much your concern for the hobby and willingness to help and give advice. 

I look forward to picking your brain and hearing about your experiences as I ask more questions and read your responses to others!!


----------



## gorr (Feb 20, 2010)

I try to keep as many springtails and iso in my vivs as possible. They both provide and alternate food source to fruit flys and help create a balances eco system


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Slices of british cucumber set in the tank gives springtails something to feed on and hide. Found quite a few species of springtail love these.


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

So prior to adding frogs when should one add springtails to the viv and what is the correct amount to start for a 40 gallon breeder?


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

cjkpa1 said:


> So prior to adding frogs when should one add springtails to the viv and what is the correct amount to start for a 40 gallon breeder?


Asap, and I think one or 2 cultures would suffice


----------



## MoFrogs (Nov 13, 2016)

As far as harvesting springs, I've found the easiest way it to fill the container with water (they float), and use a turkey baster to add them to the tank. It's less messy, and you can add them to different parts all over your viv. Also a good method of adding more once the frogs are in, so they don't eat them all up right away.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Imajenn (Aug 9, 2017)

I was just reading through this thread as a newbie. I'm taking things slow and doing things in stages. My background is all done and next is substrate and lighting followed by plants. When should I add my microfauna? Can you add them too early and end up with too many of them? Should I do it before planting? My plan is to add substrate, then lights, then a couple weeks or a month later add plants then maybe a month later add frogs. Just not sure where microfauna should fit into this schedule.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Old thread....

Right after planting I usually throw them in with leaf litter. I'll crush up a bunch toss in the springs then cover that with whole leaves.


----------



## wcarterh (Dec 25, 2017)

Generally, iso's/springtails need at least a month in the tank to establish. This allows their population to get up before you add the other inhabitants (who eat them). Generally, personal preference, I do the background and add plants along with maintaining misting and temperature at the same time. Let it sit for about a month (since no fecal material, you may need to lightly add natural, diluted fertilizer). At that same time, buy springtails and iso's setting up mothers (separate containers for growing out). After a month, add the iso's and springtails. Let sit another month, then add your dendro of choice. This also gives the plants time to establish roots. Aka less likely to get knocked over. Makes for a long prep stage. But I've found it well worthwhile.


----------

